# Test Channel?



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a channel 5710 that is titled TEST that appears to be showing Discovery HD? What does this mean? Is it anything?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The test channel has been up and available for several months now. Its presence doesn't seem to be an indicator of anything.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> I have a channel 5710 that is titled TEST that appears to be showing Discovery HD? What does this mean? Is it anything?


I was told the channel was there so tech can verify HD signal even when receiver is not activated.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

garys said:


> I was told the channel was there so tech can verify HD signal even when receiver is not activated.


So, this channels is in the clear on unactivated receivers? Wonder what kind of a deal E* has with discovery to be broadcasting their channel unencrypted for free?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, my deactivated 811 still gets it, its been that way for at least a year.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

5737 used to be starz on demand


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dishlover2 said:


> 5737 used to be starz on demand


This channel listing is gone, but Starz On Demand is still accessable through Dish Home.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

garys said:


> This channel listing is gone, but Starz On Demand is still accessable through Dish Home.


dish home is also channel 100


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> I have a channel 5710 that is titled TEST that appears to be showing Discovery HD? What does this mean? Is it anything?


I think they forgot about it. It''s on various channnels around the system.:eek2:


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

jclewter79 said:


> I have a channel 5710 that is titled TEST that appears to be showing Discovery HD? What does this mean? Is it anything?


No, its HD theater


----------

